# Dual sub equalising



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello,

Recently, I have started using two subs (DIY, sealed, 90l, CSS SDX 15).

Currently I have eq'ed them as one. Meaning one connection to the BFD, one to the amp (who gives the same signal to both subs).

Would it be beneficial to EQ them separately?

Meaning use the left channel for sub one, the right channel for sub two?

Sub one is currently behind the right front speaker. Sub two is in the back of the room, on the left. So they are diagonal to each other. Sub one is about 3,4 m away, sub two 2,7m.

If I would go about equalising them separately, how would you do it? Btw, my av8003 has only one sub out (well, two, but they are the same signal).

EQ Sub 1. Then EQ Sub 2?

I imagine it being really hard EQ'ing both at the same time...

Thanks a lot for the advice.

Wouter


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

daxie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently, I have started using two subs (DIY, sealed, 90l, CSS SDX 15).
> 
> ...


The summed response is what matters.

If you are really curious, you could measure them independently then together and overlay the plots.

Apply eq to the summed response only though as applying eq independently will produce unexpected results.


----------

